# Memorial Day Cook for 200!!



## smokefever (May 28, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day and thank you to those who have served!!

This is my 3rd cook in the new pit and it was a 2 day event.  In total I did 60 lbs (finished) pulled pork, 2 Packer Briskets, 31 racks of baby backs, 175 pieces of chicken and some sausages.

I started friday morning and cooked only brisket and butts since they take the longest.  Temp for this cook was 275 and it took right at 12.5 hours for the butts to hit my target temp.

Today I did the baby backs and chicken as well as one brisket.  The one I cooked yesterday lost a lot so lucky enough my butcher opened up early for me and trimmed up another one. 

I stayed at 250 for the whole cook and since the ribs needed to be cut individually I cooked them like comp ribs and then sliced, put in pans and into the warming box for the rest of the time.   I have to say this is one of the smoothest cooks I've had thus far, especially with doing everything myself.  Anyhow,  here's what it looked like start to finish....













20160527_091149.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_091745.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_091754.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_110417.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_123500.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_185126.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160527_185120.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160528_065317.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160528_053558.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160528_073018.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160528_080705.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


















20160528_184357.jpg



__ smokefever
__ May 28, 2016


----------



## hardcookin (May 28, 2016)

Boy that is one heck of a cook! Fantastic job!!

:points:


----------



## smokefever (May 28, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Boy that is one heck of a cook! Fantastic job!!
> 
> :points:



Thank you very much.  Enjoyed the whole process but man does it feel good to relax!


----------



## sfprankster (May 28, 2016)

Job well done!!!

Everything looks fantastic!!!


----------



## hardcookin (May 28, 2016)

SmokeFever said:


> Thank you very much.  Enjoyed the whole process but man does it feel good to relax!


I love doing big smokes...but I sure do sleep good that night!
Again nice smoke!!


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2016)

Impressive smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2016)

That is very impressive!

Great smoke!

Al


----------



## smokefever (May 29, 2016)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## eviper21 (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome! How did you store the meat cooked the day before??


----------



## smokefever (Jan 10, 2017)

I stored the brisket and the pulled pork in the extra fridge I have in my garage


----------

